

Ask HN: Does anyone know where i can find a sex offender web service? - jbhelms

I am looking for a place where i can either download the address of all sex offenders or better yet a managed web service that will take an address and give me the addresses of all sex offenders within a given mile distance.  I have looked all over and can't find one.
======
jbhelms
If anyone stumbles on this with the same question

www.beenverified.com sells them in batches. 1000 hits to their webservice for
$150 or 10000 for $1000

